# Water pump removal



## okiediver (Jun 8, 2007)

Water pump removal on 1988 Nissan Stanza 4 door sedan with 2.0 Liter CA20 motor and 5 speed. Removed 4 of the 5 bolts but can't get to the last one because the lower timing belt cover is in the way, can't remove that without removing the crankshaft pully and that sucker won't come off. Which way is the pully bolt threaded? I remember on the GM's I've removed that it was reverse threaded from normal. Are Nissans the same? Chiltons doesn't say and Chiltons also doesn't say anything about having to remove the timing belt cover at all to remove the water pump. Tried the stomping the brake while trying to remove the bolt but there is still to much play and I'm just lifting the engine till I run out of room. Would like to make sure I am turning the right way before heating with the torch and cranking again. Thanks for info and any suggestions.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I had a 1987 Multi with the same motor, you have to remove the timing belt to remove the pump. Basically follow the procedure to do a timing belt replacement for the pump. On my '87 I removed the 10 mm bolts on the crank pulley to remove it, I never touched the large bolt. I did the belt on that wagon twice since I owned it for 13 years, bought it when it was 7 years old and ready for the first belt, did the pump during the second belt job. If it's been a while or you don't know when the belt was done last do yourself a favor and do the belt with the pump, you don't want to have to do the job again in a year or two. Make sure #1 piston is TDC and all marks line up on the belt/pulley before closing everything up. Hope this helps.


----------



## okiediver (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks bikeman for your response. Unfortunately the 88 sedan with 5 speed doesn't have the crankshaft pulley held on by the 4 bolts, it only has one big one. I have talked to a couple of mechanic friends and they think it is threaded normally, so I heated up the bolt with a propane torch, put a cheater bar on my breakover,,,and still couldn't budge it. So now I am waiting to borrow an impact wrench tomorrow and hopefully that will take care of it. Thanks for the advice about replacing the timing belt, this one only has about 50k on it and looks good but I already bought a new one because it doesn't make any sense not to with it taking so much to get this pulley off.
If anyone knows for SURE which way this bolt is threaded, I'd apreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree, I think the impact gun, a good powerful one will do the trick. I'd talk to someone at a Nissan dealership to confirm the rotation and see if there is a special tool that is available to hold pulley from turning. I know I have to do the timing belt soon on my CR-V and there is a tool available to hold pulley from turning. Maybe the dealer can rent you the tool, this would solidify the pulley allowing no bouncing around and maybe then a good breaker bar will do it. Some have used a chain vise grip with an old belt in between the pulley and chain to hold it from rotating. Good luck.


----------



## okiediver (Jun 8, 2007)

I borrowed an impact wrench and in less than a minute the bolt was out and the pully removed. That was all I had time for last night but hopefully replacing the timing belt and water pump won't be too bad now. Thanks bikeman for your suggestions and for anyone out there doing a similar job,,,the chankshaft pully bolt is threaded the normal dirrection. If yours was put on last time with an impact wrench, save yourself some trouble and don't bother trying to remove it without one.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Check with a mechanic first before using the impact gun for installation of the bolt back, you may cause damage.


----------

